# is 100 bands for 28$ good?



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

dont really know much but seems like a good price 20$+8$ shipping = 28$ so its 100 for - 28$ here is a picture they are alluminum and i get to put any words and year on it does it seem like a good price?


email of seller - [email protected] - will xie he lives in china


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

any1?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

i thinks its good. thats 28 cents a piece including shipping cost.


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

Are those from Will Xie? I bought some from him, with name and phone number on them.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

sounds ok I get IF bands from the LM club for $35 a 100. I've never been big on the personalized bands as they can't be used for racing


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow. 35 cents band is a good price.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

They are IF club bands I think the AU club bands are 45 cents from the other club


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

9toes said:


> Are those from Will Xie? I bought some from him, with name and phone number on them.


yea lol...


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

sounds good i guess. what he makes personalized bands for that price? and you can have them may your way?


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

horseart4u said:


> sounds good i guess. what he makes personalized bands for that price? and you can have them may your way?


yea man its totally personalised


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

I may get some for my birds I breed to stock but 100 would be way to many for that I have a few each year I breed just to stock like my sure bet creator, and Kannibaal Jannsens


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

dont really know much but seems like a good price 20$+8$ shipping = 28$ so its 100 for - 28$ here is a picture they are alluminum and i get to put any words and year on it does it seem like a good price?



Wow, thats same price here!!
It means its cheap


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

question #1 how do i get some, please help i want some but not 100, i don't breed that much? #2 can i put these on my rollers one leg and NPA bands on other and still show them?


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

as long as they have the NPA bands also they will be ok to show and I believe he offers different sizes. He was advertizing on here a few months back


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Hareloft said:


> as long as they have the NPA bands also they will be ok to show and I believe he offers different sizes. He was advertizing on here a few months back


where on here should i look for the post or him? thank you


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

horseart4u said:


> where on here should i look for the post or him? thank you


will xie <[email protected]> this is his e-mail


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

yo man ware can i order some is their a link


----------



## 9toes (Apr 4, 2012)

e-mail him and he will send you the info. He is in China and it takes about 5 weeks to get them.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thank you i just sent an email to him.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Cheap Cheap


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My clubs bands are 25$ for 100.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

now thats the cheapest i ever heard.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

My club charged me $25 for 50 bands.


----------

